# Skiptooth cain with broken link?



## Velostigmat (Oct 5, 2009)

Do I try to weld one bad link or give up now?


----------



## Velostigmat (Oct 5, 2009)

*Skiptooth Chain*

Sorry, can't seem to spell today!


----------



## Gordon (Dec 18, 2009)

*Chain*

If it is the short link, I think you could just take it out and replace it with a master link. If it is a long link, I think you could replace it with another link and attach it with 2 master links. I have NOS master links and some single long links if you are interested.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Dec 18, 2009)

Velostigmat said:


> Do I try to weld one bad link or give up now?




I never heard of welding a bicycle chain.


----------



## pedal alley (Dec 18, 2009)

buy the link that you need from Gordan.


----------

